# Tell me about fishing the Jordan River.



## colorcountrygunner (Oct 6, 2009)

Hey guys,

I'm moving up to the Salt Lake area soon and I would like to do some fishing while I a there. I will not have a lot of money for gas to drive to far off places so I would like to utilize close places like the Jordan River as much as possible. How is the fishing there? I know there are a ton of different fish species in the river. Which ones do you catch the most often? What rigs and baits work well and for what fish? Are there any good places to bow fish for carp in the river? Any info would be appreciated.


----------



## nkunz (Sep 25, 2007)

I haven't fished the Jordan but I have seen many places where the carp are on the surface. But Salt Lake county frowns on any shooting within the county whether with a gun or bow or anything else. When I was in high school I hunted ducks and shot carp all along the river. But that was a long time ago and before most of the houses.


----------



## 30-06-hunter (Sep 22, 2013)

colorcountrygunner said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> I'm moving up to the Salt Lake area soon and I would like to do some fishing while I a there. I will not have a lot of money for gas to drive to far off places so I would like to utilize close places like the Jordan River as much as possible. How is the fishing there? I know there are a ton of different fish species in the river. Which ones do you catch the most often? What rigs and baits work well and for what fish? Are there any good places to bow fish for carp in the river? Any info would be appreciated.


Here you go https://www.google.com/search?q=jor...la:en-US:official&client=firefox-a&channel=sb

I personally don't fish it for many reasons, mainly because it's part sewer drain and trash dump, but I guess some folks are into fishing those types of places.


----------

